
Show HN: We Turned the HN FAQs into an FAQ-Bot - yunusabd
https://dialogbar.com/demos/MTA3.5Fzxtyft4vew_ada9aFla0LW0HA
======
gitgud
The animations are pretty cool, but I was a bit confused and thought I could
ask it any question...

Maybe a little more information on the page would help, like a graphic showing
an FAQ page turning into a bot or something...

~~~
yunusabd
Thanks for the feedback, really appreciated! Just to clarify, when saying 'any
question', do you mean any question in a global context (e.g. "how's the
weather", like Siri or Google Assistant) or any question within the scope of
your website ("How do I do X on this website")?

~~~
gitgud
It just wasn't immediately clear that the product turns _FAQ 's_ into a bot.

I was on mobile, and I don't think you can see the FAQ image in the background
like you can on desktop, so it was just a bit confusing.

~~~
yunusabd
I see, that's kind of what we gathered from looking at the queries too. People
are asking all kind of general questions, so we either have to make it more
clear that this only relates to the FAQs, or actually add functionality to
answer more general questions, e.g. by using more data from the website. We're
looking into the second option right now. Thanks again for the follow-up!

------
yunusabd
We're building an automatic FAQ-bot and we wanted to try it out with the
hacker news FAQs. The bot uses a model trained on FAQ pages and can answer
basic user questions without any setup or additional training.

To analzye the questions that have been asked and get a clustering of the most
common questions, you can log in with a demo account at
[https://dialogbar.com/dashboard/analytics/clustering](https://dialogbar.com/dashboard/analytics/clustering)

email: info@dialogbar.com password: hackernews42

------
ftreml
wonder if this works in real life without additional training phrases for an
FAQ ?

~~~
yunusabd
That's exactly what we're trying to do, to make it as general as possible, so
that it can be used on any FAQ without additional training.

The model used in the example was trained on a custom dataset that we made
(that didn't include the HN FAQs). The only thing that we added by hand are
the suggestions in the widget, because we saw people asking a lot of unrelated
questions.

